# Devon Dog's Life skills Classes coming to Plymouth



## WalkWithMeCanine (Nov 24, 2013)

Devon Dogs is a family run business, headed up by Lauren Langman, an internationally recognised trainer and handler.

The Devon Dogs team brings positive reward based, forward thinking and innovative dog training. We never stop our own training journeys to ensure that we are forever offering the very best training to our customers.

Were extremely excited to announce that Devon Dogs is coming to Plymouth! We have been helping the communities of Exeter and Okehampton (and surrounding areas) with their dog training for quite a few years. 
Some super News!!!

Were extremely excited to announce we have a

**NEW TRAINING VENUE** in Plymouth:
Roborough Recreation Hall, New Road, Roborough, Plymouth, PL6 7FJ

We will be teaching our SUPER AWESOME WEEKLY LIFE SKILLS Classes from this venue.

What is life skills?
By Life Skills we mean the skills and behaviours that we need to teach our dogs to help them develop into well mannered, happy, safe and friendly dogs that can adapt to all daily life situations and that we will enjoy spending time with. These sorts of classes were originally called Obedience classes but we found we wanted to expand from the traditional obedience type exercises that were taught and that Life Skills better suited the aims of the courses.

We are new to Plymouth and the surrounding area, so please help us spread the word that Devon Dogs is coming to town!!

**CLASSES START FROM FRIDAY 2ND MAY**

Must book in advance!
Visit Devon Dogs or email [email protected] for more info.

Please help us promote our first class.


----------

